# Child's Doll Sling Pattern



## cinnamama (Feb 3, 2006)

Anyone have a pattern for a child's doll sling? I have this one

http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/pouch.html

and this one but am interested in any others...

http://www.getcreativeshow.com/craft...doll_sling.htm

TIA!


----------



## cheeriotwins (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamama* 
Anyone have a pattern for a child's doll sling? I have this one

http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/pouch.html

and this one but am interested in any others...

http://www.getcreativeshow.com/craft...doll_sling.htm

TIA!

bumping...

i've seen these two also, but was wondering if anyone had any others too!
thank you in advance!


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

Keep in mind that a doll's sling doesn't need to follow safety rules nor have weight bearing structural integrity. We have almost everything in child size - SSC, slling, wrap (these are actually silk scarves), mei tai. Kids wear them with rings on the back or doll's (or stuff animal's) legs badly positioned. It just doesn't matter. Half the fun for my older daughter is figuring out how to get the thing on, the other half is getting other kids to try it. I'd wing it and choose fun fabrics if I were inclined to make my own!


----------

